

Open-sourced assembler/disassembler/simulator for MSP430 microcontrollers - pietrofmaggi
http://www.mikekohn.net/micro/naken430asm_msp430_assembler.php

======
limmeau
The author explains that he built the tool because of difficulties getting
msp430-gcc to run and doesn't feel like screwing with mspgcc4.

I do recommend screwing with mspgcc4. It comes with a download-and-build
script. It built flawlessly on my Linux box and compiled OpenChronos [1](the
free firmware for the geek wristwatch) without problems so far.

1\. <http://github.com/poelzi/OpenChronos>

~~~
pietrofmaggi
Personally I was looking for a simple assembler, not a full blown C compiler
to use on my OS X machine.

This seems to me a better fit for someone who want to assemble some small (or
big) project. Seems a nice weekend project to test it out.

